# Using e-callers and unplugged shotguns for Early Canadas?



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

What do you guys think of the new hype the feds are looking at in regards to the resident Canada season. I couldn't consider using the means that they are talking about legalizing in order to harvest these birds. Is it really necessary?? Doug


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Early season Canada hunting is too easy the way it is. We had birds land at our feet many days, and you had to wait a few seconds to let the birds retreat before pulling the trigger(too close).

If they legalize ecallers, I still won't use them. Talking goose is half of the fun in my opinion.

I'm against ecallers in the fall.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not that I'm against ecallers,I just don't think they are necessary in the early season.In my opinion...Large Canadas are the dumbest and easiest goose there is to decoy then.Maybe they snarten up late.


----------

